# Need help with ID



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

I have another unknown species I would appreciate an opinion on. Tyia


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Scianochromis fryeri


----------



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you so much


----------

